# Esto pasa de castaño oscuro



## both

¿Hay alguien que pueda explicarme estos refranes?:

-esto pasa de castaño oscuro

Un ejemplo me ayudaría mucho a entender. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Ryo_Akiyama

Si no me equivoco, el refrán es "Esto paso de castaño *a* oscuro" ,aunque en mi tierra (Andalucía) tendemos a reducir el número de letras que pronunciamos y ya no sé si falta la "a" por eso, o porque realmente el refrán sea sin la "a".

El caso es que el refrán quiere decir algo como que "Esto va de mal en peor", es decir, ya estaba mal antes, pues ahora está peor.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ante una situación o problema que se percibe que empeora, se suele decir "esto pasa de castaño oscuro" o "esto pasa de castaño claro a castaño oscuro". Ejemplos: cualquier tipo de problema. Es coloquial.
Saludos


----------



## both

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## clares3

Hola
Aunque llego un poco tarde aclaro que la expresión, tal como siempre la escuché (mucho) es ""esto pasa de castaño (claro) a (castaño) oscuro" (el copyright es de Adolfo Afogutu), suprimiendo lo que va entre paréntesis. El castaño no es, de por sí, oscuro, de ahí que el asunto, como ya han dicho otros, es que el color migra, se desplaza desde el castaño inicial al oscuro final, de ahí el uso: la cosa va de mal en peor o, como también se dice, "va de Guatemala a Guatepeor".


----------



## Naticruz

María Moliner y la RAE insieren este refrán, en los respectivos diccionarios, como sigue, repectivamente:

*«pasar *una cosa* de castaño oscuro* Ser ya abusiva e intolerable.»

*«pasar de ~ oscuro *algo.
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Ser demasiado enojoso o grave.»

Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

clares3 said:


> "va de Guatemala a Guatepeor".


 Tenía que aparecer la frasesucha. De lo que apunta Nati deduzco que "pasar de castaño a oscuro" no es completamente intercambiable con expresiones como "de la sartén a las brasas" y desagradables similares, sino que hay un matiz de "progresión" de aquello que va empeorando.

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

Considerando que todo color puede tener matices, 'castaño' puede ser claro u oscuro. 
Y cuando pasa el castaño se pasa de oscuro se acerca al negro (con todas las connotaciones que tiene el negro).
La expresión es reemplazable por 'pasar el límite', 'pasar la raya'.


----------



## Ynez

Pero yo *no* creo que la idea sea "pasar *a*". Siempre es, tal y como ha dicho Nati, "pasa de  castaño oscuro". Así que yo lo entiendo como si dijera "sobrepasa lo castaño oscuro", "se pasa ya". Es decir, como ha dicho Lexinauta, es casi "negro".

_Esto ya es muy grave
Esto ya ha ido demasiado lejos
Esto ya es bastante insoportable
_
Dicho de forma coloquial y que no suena tan "terrible".


----------



## Ynez

both said:


> Un ejemplo me ayudaría mucho a entender. ¡Muchas gracias!



Madre e hija en casa:

_- María, ¿a qué hora llegaste anoche?
- Umm, no sé, creo que eran las dos.
- ¿Las dos? A mí me parece que eran las cinco. Esto ya pasa de castaño oscuro, ¿eh? El fin de semana pasado también llegaste a las tantas.
_



Otro, dos niñas hablando:

_- Ya no pienso hablarle a Susana nunca más. 
- ¿No? ¿Y eso?
- Me caía muy bien, pero el otro día se pasó de castaño oscuro cuando me llamó imbécil._


Otro:

_- Déjame en paz, ya te has pasado de castaño oscuro._


----------



## Södertjej

Me uno al club de los que siempre ha dicho "esto (ya) pasa *de *castaño oscuro", no *a*.

Pero no lo he oído como "pasarse" sino "algo pasa". Sí lo he oído con otros tiempos verbales, pero no con el verbo en forma pronominal.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Simple anotación, pues no conocía la expresión (con *de* o *a*, sea).
En México, por lo que entiendo de la expresión, decimos:

_Esto ya se pasó de tueste._


----------



## Ynez

Aquí también se usa "pasarse de rosca".


----------



## clares3

Hola
El oráculo de google es contundente: "pasar de castaño a oscuro" 143.000, "pasar de castaño oscuro" 70.400.
Por otra parte, el verbo pasar, que es verbo que incluye la idea de movimiento (pasar, ir de un sitio a otro), me ratifica en que la frase, al menos como yo la conocí siempre, es la de "pasar de castaño a oscuro", es decir, ir desde el castaño a ese otro tono que hace que el marrón más oscuro parezca negro. Queda claro (por google) que de la gente que utiliza la frase dos tercios lo hacen como yo digo y un tercio como dicen otros... y todos nos entendemos y la frase es clara, se diga como se diga, en cualquiera de sus versiones: el asunto empeora, va a peor.
En cuanto a lo de Guatemala, lamento que haya podido molestar a alguien esa frase tan coloquial y frecuente en España. Si os consuela, estimados guatemaltecos, considerad que Murcia sólo rima con furcia y también estamos un poco hartos de la dichosa rima.


----------



## Södertjej

clares3 said:


> Por otra parte, el verbo pasar, que es verbo que incluye la idea de movimiento (pasar, ir de un sitio a otro), me ratifica en que la frase, al menos como yo la conocí siempre, es la de "pasar de castaño a oscuro",


No necesariamente. Pasar también puede significar rebasar. Esto pasa de tres kilos, supera los tres kilos. Esto pasa de castaño oscuro, va más allá del castaño oscuro. Se ha rebasado el límite de lo aceptable.



clares3 said:


> En cuanto a lo de Guatemala, lamento que haya podido molestar a alguien esa frase tan coloquial y frecuente en España. Si os consuela, estimados guatemaltecos.


También decimos salir de Málaga y meterse en malagón. Pero no creo que los malagueños se molesten.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Pues sólo me resta reconocer que, por lo visto, dos tercios de los hablantes nos equivocamos con el verbo pasar y, por ende, con la frase.


----------



## Södertjej

Interpretar la discrepancia como afirmación de equivocación no es algo que se dé por hecho, salvo si uno quiere verlo así. Por otra parte la presencia en google siempre hay que cogerla con precaución (54.100 para "havía")

Los que decimos "pasa de castaño oscuro" usamos pasar en el sentido de sobrepasar. Quizá sea la frase original, ya que es la que recoge la RAE, pero que un giro popular evolucione usando otra acepción correcta del mismo verbo no tiene por qué ser incorrecto. No es la versión que yo uso pero "pasar a" no tiene en principio nada de incorrecto. 

Más me chirría lo de castaño, que por definición no es un color claro, aunque haya versiones más o menos intensas, y la diferencia entre castaño claro y oscuro no es tan radical como para marcar una diferencia insalvable. Pero es un dicho, no una fórmula matemática.


----------



## Ynez

clares3 said:


> y la frase es clara, se diga como se diga, en cualquiera de sus versiones: el asunto empeora, va a peor.




El problema es que esa expresión que tú explicas, con ese significado, yo no la conozco. Quizás sean diferencias regionales. Lo mejor es que pongas un ejemplo de cómo la usarías tú.

EDIT: Veo que todo el mundo usa la expresión con la misma idea, pero que unos la dicen de una forma y otros de otra. La idea es "esto ya es muy grave", "esto ya se está poniendo muy mal". Llegando hasta las últimas entradas en google, este es el resultado:

120 de "pasar de castaño a oscuro"
176 de "pasar de castaño oscuro"

La versión que yo conozco es la segunda.


----------



## clares3

Hola
"Quizá sea la frase original, ya que es la que recoge la RAE, pero que un giro popular evolucione usando otra acepción correcta del mismo verbo no tiene por qué ser incorrecto." (Soderjtej)
Sólo era mi intención fijar la frase en su origen y de cara a los foreros no españoles ni sudamericanos. Por lo tanto, estamos de acuerdo en lo principal: la frase original era tal como yo la expresé; luego evolucionó y cambió el sentido del verbo pasar (ir de un sitio a otro) y suprimió la preposición.


----------



## TalkingHead

Yo creo que al ser expresión coloquial, verbal por tanto, no escrita (habr´´ia que buscar en algún texto de Delibes, Cela, Baroja, Puertolas S., Kurtz C.,  Laforet C., Grandes A.,  etc. para encontrar el ejemplo escrito, ... de ahí que nos comamos la "a" intervocálica" no sois sólo los de Andalucia 

Un saludo, espero haber ayudado


----------



## Ynez

clares3 said:


> Por lo tanto, estamos de acuerdo en lo principal: la frase original era tal como yo la expresé; luego evolucionó y cambió el sentido del verbo pasar (ir de un sitio a otro) y suprimió la preposición.



Si encuentas el párrafo en el que hayamos dicho que esa nos parece la versión original, pégalo, por favor.


----------



## Södertjej

clares3 said:


> estamos de acuerdo en lo principal: la frase original era tal como yo la expresé; luego evolucionó y cambió el sentido del verbo pasar (ir de un sitio a otro) y suprimió la preposición.


Eso es mucho afirmar. Perfectamente ha podido ser a la inversa y que se le haya añadido la preposición a partir de interpretar que pasar era desplazar, no sobrepasar.



TalkingHead said:


> buscar en algún texto de Delibes, Cela, Baroja, Puertolas S., Kurtz C., Laforet C., Grandes A., etc. para encontrar el ejemplo escrito, ...



Es curiosidad ¿Por qué pones los nombres de los autores con el apellido primero y luego la inicial? Nunca he visto que a Almudena Grandes o a Soledad Puértolas las llamen Grandes A o Puértolas S.


----------



## Ynez

TalkingHead said:


> Yo creo que al ser expresión coloquial, verbal por tanto, no escrita (habr´´ia que buscar en algún texto de Delibes, Cela, Baroja, Puertolas S., Kurtz C.,  Laforet C., Grandes A.,  etc. para encontrar el ejemplo escrito, ... de ahí que nos comamos la "a" intervocálica" no sois sólo los de Andalucia
> 
> Un saludo, espero haber ayudado



No nos comemos ninguna "a", TalkingHead. Tal y como se ve en el diccionario de Naticruz, la expresión es "pasar de castaño oscuro". 

Luego, parece ser que también se usa de otra manera, con "a".


EDIT:
Es verdad, si viene también en el DRAE:

*pasar de castaño oscuro algo.*
1. loc. verb. coloq. Ser demasiado enojoso o grave.

www.rae.es


----------



## TalkingHead

POR LO DEMAS, LO QUE QUIERE DECIR
es eso: de guatemala a guatepeor.


----------



## Ynez

TalkingHead said:


> POR LO DEMAS, LO QUE QUIERE DECIR
> es eso: de guatemala a guatepeor.



No. 


Quiere decir: ¡Esto ya *es* Guatepeor! (Esta expresión no exite; es para que me entienda TalkingHead).


----------



## macame

TalkingHead said:


> Yo creo que al ser expresión coloquial, verbal por tanto, no escrita (habr´´ia que buscar en algún texto de Delibes, Cela, Baroja, Puertolas S., Kurtz C., Laforet C., Grandes A., etc. para encontrar el ejemplo escrito, ... de ahí que nos comamos la "a" intervocálica" no sois sólo los de Andalucia
> 
> Un saludo, espero haber ayudado


 
Acabo de consultar las bases de datos de la RAE, y el resultado es favorable para la forma recogida en los diccionarios citados con anterioridad, es decir, pasar de castaño oscuro.
Pasar de castaño oscuro: 14 casos encontrados (6 en CREA y 8 en CORDE).
Pasar de castaño a oscuro: 2 casos encontrados (1 en CREA y 1 en CORDE).


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

TalkingHead said:


> POR LO DEMAS, LO QUE QUIERE DECIR
> es eso: de guatemala a guatepeor.


Y el mentado refrancito ya pasa de castaño oscuro. 

Soy yo el que protesta, por acá hasta hay gente que lo usa. 

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Y el mentado refrancito ya pasa de castaño oscuro.



Ya te estaba echando de menos en este hilo.  Muy buen ejemplo para lo del "castaño".


----------



## Aimée Legendre

Gracias, tu respuesta me ayudó mucho en un trabajo. El ejemplo fué perfecto.


----------



## splurge

Ynez said:


> El problema es que esa expresión que tú explicas, con ese significado, yo no la conozco. Quizás sean diferencias regionales. Lo mejor es que pongas un ejemplo de cómo la usarías tú.
> 
> EDIT: Veo que todo el mundo usa la expresión con la misma idea, pero que unos la dicen de una forma y otros de otra. La idea es "esto ya es muy grave", "esto ya se está poniendo muy mal". Llegando hasta las últimas entradas en google, este es el resultado:
> 
> 120 de "pasar de castaño a oscuro"
> 176 de "pasar de castaño oscuro"
> 
> La versión que yo conozco es la segunda.


En 2016, mirando en google, da 23500 pasar "de castaño a oscuro"
Y da 50800 pasar "de castaño oscuro".

Conclusión: ambos valen, yo siempre he dicho "de castaño a oscuro"


----------



## Xiscomx

Esto demuestra que el (+/-) 33% lo dice y escribe mal, la expresión original es:
—Esto pasa (o se pasa) de castaño oscuro.
Cualquier otro engorde es solecismo.


----------



## splurge

Xiscomx said:


> Esto demuestra que el (+/-) 33% lo dice y escribe mal, la expresión original es:
> —Esto pasa (o se pasa) de castaño oscuro.
> Cualquier otro engorde es solecismo.


Si miras el post #5 de Clares3 quizá cambies de opinión.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Xiscomx said:


> Esto demuestra que el (+/-) 33% lo dice y escribe mal, la expresión original es:
> —Esto pasa (o se pasa) de castaño oscuro.
> Cualquier otro engorde es solecismo.


Hola.

Por mi parte, de acuerdo con Xiscomx; nunca lo había oído de la otra forma. Y parece que la RAE sí, pero lo censura:

*castaño*. *pasar de castaño oscuro.* ‘Sobrepasar los límites tolerables’: _«Esto ya pasa de castaño oscuro: hay colillas flotando hasta dentro del túrmix»_ (MtnGaite _Nubosidad_ [Esp. 1992]). En esta locución, _castaño oscuro_ es la designación de un solo color, dentro de la gama del castaño; *no debe decirse, pues, pasar de castaño a oscuro, como si se tratase de dos colores diferentes*.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Saludos


----------



## andivera

Esta expresión la escuche toda mi niñez, y estaba bien claro que quería decir que al pasar de castaño oscuro la cosa ya estaba más bien negra, osea bien mal... en cuanto al comportamiento de un niño haciendo travesuras. Pero se puede referir a cualquier otro asunto que esta super mal en cuanto a comportamiento, actitud, comentario o  situación.
O por lo menos asi lo interpreté yo...

Feliz Año 2017! Y que no pase de castaño oscuro!!


----------



## splurge

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Por mi parte, de acuerdo con Xiscomx; nunca lo había oído de la otra forma. Y parece que la RAE sí, pero lo censura:
> 
> *castaño*. *pasar de castaño oscuro.* ‘Sobrepasar los límites tolerables’: _«Esto ya pasa de castaño oscuro: hay colillas flotando hasta dentro del túrmix»_ (MtnGaite _Nubosidad_ [Esp. 1992]). En esta locución, _castaño oscuro_ es la designación de un solo color, dentro de la gama del castaño; *no debe decirse, pues, pasar de castaño a oscuro, como si se tratase de dos colores diferentes*.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Saludos


De acuerdo, aunque a favor de los que aún piensen que puede decirse de "pasar de castaño a oscuro" decir que "oscuro" no sólo significa modificación de un color, sino también confuso, incierto, turbio, sospechoso, y además, por ejemplo, alguien con un corazón oscuro es alguien que es malvado.

Creo que ambas expresiones podrían ser válidas. Habría que reunir a varios gramáticos profesionales y tratar el tema.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

splurge said:


> Creo que ambas expresiones podrían ser válidas. Habría que reunir a varios gramáticos profesionales y tratar el tema.


Hola.

Esto que propones imagino que ya se ha hecho, dado que lo que la RAE (y que citaba en mi anterior intervención) dice sobre cualquier asunto, lo dice después de haberse estudiado y discutido entre todos los miembros de la academia.

Saludos


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Naticruz said:


> María Moliner:
> 
> *«pasar *una cosa* de castaño oscuro* Ser ya abusiva e intolerable.»




Como véis por la cita del 'María Moliner', esta expresión tiene sentido hiperbólico, de indignación y rechazo...

No se refiere a una situación que 'empeore', sino que tiene sentido interjectivo de rechazo, y significa '¡Esto ya es inaceptable!'.

Ese 'ya', no tiene sentido temporal (como si indicara un cambio), sino enfático, e indica el nivel o la gradación de la indignación o hartazgo.

Se parece a ciertas exclamativs, en las que se puede sustituir por un enfatizador como 'muy', 'mucho', 'demasiado', etc ('¡Esto es muy / demasiado + adj!'), o los adjetivos superlativos como 'horrible', 'fatal', etc.

- ¡Esto es muy / demasiado grave!
- ¡Esto es mucho / demasiado!
- ¡Esto está muy mal / grave!
- ¡Me parece horrible / fatal!


O las exclamativas superlativas con '¡Qué + adj / N!', o '¡Cómo + V!', y decir:

- ¡Qué exceso / excesivo!
- ¡Cómo se excede / se pasa!


Funciona como en '¡Ya me cansé / estás cansando!', donde no se refiere al tiempo, sino a grado de enfado o molestia que siente el hablante:

- ¡Esto (ya) es excesivo / demasiado!
- ¡Esto (ya) es inaceptable /  intolerable!
- ¡Esto (ya) es mucho...!
- ¡Esto (ya) no hay quién lo aguante...!

- ¡Ya me cansé!
- ¡Ya está bien!
- ¡Ya te vale!
- ¡Ya te pasas!
(= ¡Cómo te pasas!)


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Södertjej said:


> Por otra parte la presencia en google siempre hay que cogerla con precaución (54.100 para "havía")



Muy de acuerdo tanto con Ynez, como con Södertjej.

Especialmente en este post, que está muy acertado en su planteamiento:



Södertjej said:


> Los que decimos "pasa de castaño oscuro" usamos pasar en el sentido de sobrepasar. Quizá sea la frase original, ya que es la que recoge la RAE, pero que un giro popular evolucione usando otra acepción correcta del mismo verbo no tiene por qué ser incorrecto. No es la versión que yo uso pero "pasar a" no tiene en principio nada de incorrecto.
> 
> Más me chirría lo de castaño, que por definición no es un color claro, aunque haya versiones más o menos intensas, y la diferencia entre castaño claro y oscuro no es tan radical como para marcar una diferencia insalvable. Pero es un dicho, no una fórmula matemática.




Me parece que a lo largo del hilo quedó claro  cuál es la expresión de uso mayoritario, a la vez que la expresión original, como indica la cita del DPD.

Ahora bien, eso no significa que la otra expresión ('Pasar de castaño a oscuro') esté mal. Es sencillamente una variante de la expresión original, como existen variantes de tantas otras expresiones...

En este caso, se trata, por lo que parece, de un regionalismo andaluz, o al menos del sur. Es una variante coloquial, que tiene mayor tono popular que la otra. No hay mayor misterio en ello...

No hay nada de malo en todo esto... Es, sencillamente, 'muestra de la variedad del idioma, y de la riqueza léxica del español' - como suele decirse por ahí.


----------



## fmarinarrese

La expresión es "pasar de castaño oscuro", sin "a". Esta expresión tiene su origen en un cuento del país vasco (no Andalucía) en el que unas castañas se queman y su color, lógicamente, "pasa" de castaño oscuro, es decir, va más allá del color "castaño oscuro". Y por cierto, la madera del castaño sí puede tener varios colores: puede ser muy clara o bastante oscura.


----------

